# Game #18: Phoenix Suns (8-9) @ Golden State Warriors (8-10) - 12/2



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* When: Wednesday, 10:30PMEST/8:30PMMT/7:30PMPST
Where: Oracle - Oakland, CA
TV: TNT*
*Previous Game: L 133-138 @ Denver*












* Golden State Warriors (8-10)

Starters: 





































PG Stephen Curry | SG Monta Ellis | SF Dorell Wright | PF David Lee | C Andris Biedrins
* 
















*Phoenix Suns (8-8) 

Starters: 





































PG Steve Nash | SG Jason Richardson | SF Grant Hill | PF Hakim Warrick | C Channing Frye* 




*_Victory Advisory_*








*Suns have been placed on.....KICKSOMEASS!*​


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Warrick actually didn't start. "The Pearl" did, lol. Suns up 52-49 at the half.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Suns 107, Warriors 101*


----------

